# 08/28 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Who Needs Friends?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*SCOTIABANK ARENA 
TORONTO, ON*​


> On this week’s SmackDown LIVE, Princess Mella gets her SmackDown Women’s Title rematch, and The New Day celebrate their fifth Tag Team Championship. Plus, a Tag Team Triple Threat Match with major WWE Hell in a Cell implications.











*Charlotte Flair defends the SmackDown Women’s Title against Carmella this Tuesday*​


> After defeating Carmella and Becky Lynch in a Triple Threat Match to capture the SmackDown Women’s Championship at SummerSlam, Charlotte will make her first defense against former titleholder Carmella tonight on SmackDown LIVE.
> 
> The Queen returned several weeks ago, stopping The Princess of Staten Island from attacking Becky Lynch, who had earned a title opportunity by defeating Carmella. Afterward, Flair was given the opportunity to be added into the SummerSlam title showdown, and she took advantage by defeating Princess Mella.
> 
> ...











*Do you feel the power of the New Day celebration?*​


> One week after The New Day reclaimed the SmackDown Tag Team Titles, join the five-time Tag Team Champions as Big E, Kofi Kingston and Xavier Woods celebrate their monumental milestone with the full Power of Positivity.











*Gallows & Anderson clash with The Bar and The Colons this Tuesday on SmackDown LIVE*​


> The road to a SmackDown Tag Team Championship Match at WWE Hell in a Cell will begin tonight on SmackDown LIVE when Gallows & Anderson, The Bar and The Colons square off in a Triple Threat Match.
> 
> SmackDown LIVE General Manager Paige announced that this will be the first of two Triple Threat Matches, with the winners battling for the right to challenge for the titles on Sunday, Sept. 16, streaming live on WWE Network.
> 
> ...











*Will Brie & Bryan once again deliver an A-List punch to face?*​


> Last week, just moments before the WWE Universe learned that Daniel Bryan & Brie Bella will team together against The Miz & Maryse at WWE Hell in a Cell, Brie made a huge statement when she attacked The A-Lister. What chaos will the husband/wife adversaries cause this week as they head toward their collision at the Sept. 16 pay-per-view?











*Who will strike next in the highly personal rivalry between Styles and Samoa Joe?*​


> Last week, Samoa Joe once again attacked WWE Champion AJ Styles. What will be the fallout as these two bitter rivals head toward their WWE Championship rematch at the WWE Hell in a Cell pay-per-view on Sunday, Sept. 16?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Primo/Epico, and what other teams in this triple threat? USOs/Bar?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Don't Bludgeons get a rematch?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Sincere said:


> Don't Bludgeons get a rematch?


Rowan has a biceps or shoulder tear, not sure, so he will be out for a while.


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

Sincere said:


> Don't Bludgeons get a rematch?


 Rowan injured out for probably about 9 months


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Still no Asuka?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Still no Asuka?


Still no Asuka, but we have the fucking Colons re-debuting, because.....apparently, even they're more important than her now.

I don't know why it took Vince an entire year to figure out Asuka was Japanese.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Still no Asuka?


She probably will team up with Naomi one of these weeks to squash the IIconics :mj2. Not sure when though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

More heel Becky :mark:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Still no Asuka?




Don't worry she'll return as Charlotte's new sidekick if you go by house shows. Won't be long until Asuka starts taking pins for Charlotte.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Looking forward to Becky and Bryan as per usual. :becky :bryan


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Rowan has a biceps or shoulder tear, not sure, so he will be out for a while.





dreammaster said:


> Rowan injured out for probably about 9 months


Ahh right, forgot about the injury.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Here for Bryan, Becky and AJ Styles.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I wonder how they'll geek out Bryan this week.

:hmmm


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wonder if Becky going cut a Promo on the Canadian Crowd


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I expect Bryan will have a great reaction tomorrow.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I wonder if Becky going cut a Promo on the Canadian Crowd


They probably will. Becky spouting that rubbish last week about fans not supporting her didn't work in getting her booed, so they'll try a different approach and have her insult their hometown. Always seems to work. 

"Look guys, we managed to get Becky booed." :trolldog


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Attempt #2 at getting Becky booed.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

So Paige is teasing a match between Naomi and Lana tomorrow. Why, you may ask? ...Beyonce. I wish I was kidding when I say that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Because dancing is the international language and will translate well in Canada.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Reil said:


> So Paige is teasing a match between Naomi and Lana tomorrow. Why, you may ask? ...Beyonce. I wish I was kidding when I say that.


I think it's more likely that she makes them team up to solve their differences, probably against the IIconics. WWE doesn't make matches between people who are feuding with each oher thses days, they made them team up


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Look out for me at Smackdown tomorrow!

I'm praying it won't be as disastrous as RAW though, lawls!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Primo and Epico on WWE TV in 2018.

:lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> Look out for me at Smackdown tomorrow!
> 
> I'm praying it won't be as disastrous as RAW though, lawls!


As I say to everyone who goes to a SD tapings/house show, if they IIconics appear take a lot of pics and post here or on any of their threads :grin2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky managing The Bar? I like the sound of it, make it a thing on SD.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> As I say to everyone who goes to a SD tapings/house show, if they IIconics appear take a lot of pics and post here or on any of their threads :grin2:


Hahaha, my girlfriend gets kinda upset when I drool over Nia, but I'll do my best..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> She probably will team up with Naomi one of these weeks to squash the IIconics :mj2. Not sure when though.


 Should ask Flair if he would adopt them, dye their hair blonde and put some more weight on :vince2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW was mind numbingly bad. Smackdown's cuisine shall reign supreme once again. :fingerscrossed


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Becky must have a serious long conversation with Shawn Michaels to learn how to get booed in Canada, and even that won't work out. :hbk1:becky2


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Becky managing The Bar? I like the sound of it, make it a thing on SD.


She wil have the Women's Belt

The Bar have the Tag Team Belts


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

arch.unleash said:


> Becky must have a serious long conversation with Shawn Michaels to learn how to get booed in Canada, and even that won't work out. :hbk1:becky2


Shawn didn't have a problem getting booed in Canada, Canada already hated him.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


>


Thug life Becky

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ is due a week off.

Since nothing of his is advertised, its probably the week.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Becky managing The Bar? I like the sound of it, make it a thing on SD.


They look great together. 

My biggest worry with the pairing is that they'll only get behind Becky.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:monkey Primo and Epico are alive. 

It'll end up with Bar vs Thugsos part 3, not upset at the match because it'll rule, but I'd die for someone new to get a chance


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Should ask Flair if he would adopt them, dye their hair blonde and put some more weight on :vince2


It would be weird seeing Ric wanting to bang their adoptive daughters :grin2:.

But like I posted elsewhere, given the recent success of 2 australian blondes in WWE, dye their hair may not be such a bad idea. Hell, Peyton wouldn't even need to dye her hair, she is a natural blonde.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky the Bar wench. :trips8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Complete preview



> *SmackDown preview: Aug. 28, 2018: SmackDown Women’s Champion Charlotte Flair defends her title against Carmella​*
> On this week’s SmackDown LIVE, Princess Mella gets her SmackDown Women’s Title rematch, and The New Day celebrate their fifth Tag Team Championship. Plus, a Tag Team Triple Threat Match with major WWE Hell in a Cell implications.
> 
> *Charlotte Flair defends the SmackDown Women’s Title against Carmella this Tuesday​*
> ...


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The fucking Bar better win that tag title shot. Kinda sick of them not being on the show. 

I'm pretty over that Bryan-Miz stuff. Their wifes don't make it more exciting either. I don't know why it's still a thing. They could do a HIAC match between them, but why, of course, let's put Braun and Reigns there, the dead feud with miscast characters. 

Another thing to look forward to: 5-minute segment for the WWE Title feud, because this title so important in this company.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

They better lock Becky's smile very well... Because just one of that and she may end cheered by the entire building, something that I used to cite a reason why WWE won't give attention to fem wrestling.

But canadian crowds are so passionate to end up giving her a Bret like ovation.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND! :liquor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only in for Charlotte & Becky...










Hopefully Charlotte squashes Carmella so that we can get her out of the picture.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Becky should show up wearing this:










See if that gets her booed.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I'd love it if Becky told the crowd to stop patronising her, as they cheer her name.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks mostly filler, interested to see what Styles/Joe and Orton/Hardy do though.

Hopefully The Bar win that Tag Match.

Worst part of the show is the Women's division which is a backwards mess atm.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking forward to Aidan introducing Rusev again and whatever happens with them. Hopefully not another match with Almas and Zelina.

Also, AJ/Joe is starting to heat up so looking forward to seeing what they do with that. 

The Bryan/Miz stuff should also be good, although I don't really care about the Brie/Mayrse part of it.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I hope the Bar wins tonight, So they can face New Day at HITC


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

WENDY!!!!!!!! Will AJ/Joe get more than 2 minutes this week? :trolldog


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mella will beat Charlotte 3 times thanks to Becky because Mella is Money!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Mella will beat Charlotte 3 times thanks to Becky because Mella is Money!


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I really do wonder what direction they're going to take with the Carmella/Charlotte match.

It wouldn't make much sense to me if Becky didn't try to interfere in this somehow, but at the same time, I feel like you'd want to blow-off the rematch ASAP to get Carmella out of the picture so the focus can be on Becky/Charlotte. But if Becky does interfere, it seems like that would probably end up keeping Carmella in the loop. 

Carmella really needs to be cut out of this story, because the Becky/Charlotte story is more personal to those characters, and more about the drama there. Carmella's a silly comic act whose involvement not only distracts from the meat and bones of the story, but also risks lightening the drama and heat.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I hope Becky doesn't interfere and cost Charlotte the title just so Carmella can have another run with it but instead attack her post match to set up a title match at HIAC, Paranoia is kinda settling in here.

The Bar deserve the Tag title opportunity the most.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

- Will AJ Styles lose his temper on Samoa Joe tonight after that ambush last week?
- Will Charlotte Flair remove Carmella out of the Women's title picture once and for all?
- How will the New Day celebrate their victory tonight after winning the tag titles for the 5th time?
- Will Randy Orton brutally torture Jeff Hardy again after the beating he took last week?
- Are The Miz and Maryse feeling intimidated by Daniel Bryan and a returning Brie Bella?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Truthfully, I'll be far happier when both Brie and Matyse aren't the focus of a Miz/Bryan feud.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> I hope Becky doesn't interfere and cost Charlotte the title just so Carmella can have another run with it but instead attack her post match to set up a title match at HIAC, Paranoia is kinda settling in here.


Yeah, a post-match confrontation may be the best way to do this.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Weekly "I hope the IIconics are on tv this week" post


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> Weekly "I hope the IIconics are on tv this week" post


Send Peyton something to grill Meltzer over. 

Anyway, people actually thinking Carmella's going to win the title. :lol Of course Charlotte retains. WWE doesn't do non title womens matches on PPV.


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

Anyone getting Styles/Cena vibes from this Becky/Charlotte feud?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Send Peyton something to grill Meltzer over.


At least she has a better chance to be on tv than Asuka :jericho2

Even if it is just to be back to normal and do the job in 3 minutes :mj2


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Double yes to seeing Becky Lynch tonight but what the fuck did the Colons do to get this type of match up? They been gone for the most part since the Brand Split started. *_


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordecay said:


> At least she has a better chance to be on tv than Asuka :jericho2
> 
> Even if it is just to be back to normal and do the job in 3 minutes :mj2


The way the roster is booked, it's probably better to not be on tv. There's no reason to be on tv unless it's going to be for a title feud.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sincere said:


> I really do wonder what direction they're going to take with the Carmella/Charlotte match.
> 
> It wouldn't make much sense to me if Becky didn't try to interfere in this somehow, but at the same time, I feel like you'd want to blow-off the rematch ASAP to get Carmella out of the picture so the focus can be on Becky/Charlotte. But if Becky does interfere, it seems like that would probably end up keeping Carmella in the loop.
> 
> Carmella really needs to be cut out of this story, because the Becky/Charlotte story is more personal to those characters, and more about the drama there. Carmella's a silly comic act whose involvement not only distracts from the meat and bones of the story, but also risks lightening the drama and heat.


I'm sure you've watched WWE before so this may not come as any surprise to you, and upon hearing it there's a good chance you'll figuratively kick yourself and say _"Ah, yeah, of course"_: 

Charlotte is having a match with Carmella. 

Becky comes out and either stands at the top of the ramp or starts to walk down, trash talking as she goes. 

Charlotte is distracted by Becky's appearance, and goes and stands by the ropes, as everyone always does.

But, this is Charlotte, so;

Either Carmella superkicks her and Charlotte kicks out and then taps Carmella out, or Charlotte sidesteps or catches the superkick, and then taps/pins Carmella. 

Becky stands there like a mug & Charlotte stares Becky down.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Really only interested to see what Becky is doing (wow that was weird to type) since Iiconics or Mandy/Sonya probably wont be on the show this week.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Double yes to seeing Becky Lynch tonight but what the fuck did the Colons do to get this type of match up? They been gone for the most part since the Brand Split started. *_


The Usos should be in there


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> I'm sure you've watched WWE before so this may not come as any surprise to you, and upon hearing it there's a good chance you'll figuratively kick yourself and say _"Ah, yeah, of course"_:
> 
> Charlotte is having a match with Carmella.
> 
> ...


WEAK!

I'd rather see Becky chairshot-out-of-nowhere Charlotte in the middle of the ring during her victory celebration.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)




----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Sincere said:


> WEAK!
> 
> I'd rather see Becky chairshot-out-of-nowhere Charlotte in the middle of the ring during her victory celebration.


I would like to see that too


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Amen because this feud doesn't need the title. Give it back to Mella where it belongs!


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Really only interested to see what Becky is doing (wow that was weird to type) since Iiconics or *Mandy*/Sonya probably wont be on the show this week.


Why won't she?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Has the card been leaked yet?


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Sincere said:


> WEAK!
> 
> I'd rather see Becky chairshot-out-of-nowhere Charlotte in the middle of the ring during her victory celebration.


And I'd rather see a Limo drive down to the ring with a plate that reads "NAITCH". It rams into the apron, a door opens and an unconcious and bloody Ric Flair tumbles out of the door, after which, Becky Lynch climbs out, having to step over the beaten old man. 

Becky is wearing Ric's sunglasses and chewing gum, and carrying a mace. An actual medieval mace. 

She spits her gum out at Ric behind her, and removes her glasses and throws them at Charlotte... 


Anyway, the point is, we have to have realistic expectations.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Crasp said:


> And I'd rather see a Limo drive down to the ring with a plate that reads "NAITCH". It rams into the apron, a door opens and an unconcious and bloody Ric Flair tumbles out of the door, after which, Becky Lynch climbs out, having to step over the beaten old man.
> 
> Becky is wearing Ric's sunglasses and chewing gum, and carrying a mace. An actual medieval mace.
> 
> She spits her gum out at Ric behind her, and removes her glasses and throws them at Charlotte...


Why would you put this idea in my head. Now I need this in my life.

Damn you.










Not a mace, but close enough?


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Has the card been leaked yet?


Card doesn't leak until a few minutes before showtime.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, the card (which is actually on paper and not card) is pasted up backstage a little while before the show starts. 

I'd guess some random guy who moves the boxes on & off the trucks or something snaps a pic each week and sends it to whoever, or reports it himself.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Yeah, here's what I have pieced together regarding tonight (or I'm taking a stab at)

*Confirmed Matches*: 

Charlotte vs Carmella for the Smackdown Women's Championship

The Colons vs Gallows and Anderson vs The Bar (in the first of two triple threat matches to determine #1 contenders for The New Day)

*Speculated Matches*:

Something involving Naomi and Lana (they've been getting into a twitter slapfight over a Beyonce concert for the past few days, and Paige got involved)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jersey said:


> Why won't she?


Idk theres already a few women's segments don't see them adding another.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This sounds like me falling asleep very early. I instantly fell asleep when Rollins beat Owens. I haven’t even watched the Braun turn because why put myself in a bad mood? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Can't wait to see how they try to ruin Becky this week...


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Strategize said:


> Can't wait to see how they try to ruin Becky this week...


Will probably attempt to either cost Charlotte the match or attack her after the match. Problem is the the latter option will just result in her getting cheered more.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Can't wait to see how they try to ruin Becky this week...


Are yall Becky fans ever happy? I swear sometimes idk whats worse Alexa or Becky fans.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Watch Becky be booked like an incompetent heel this week to try and cost Charlotte the match but fails.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

The leaked card will be up in around 40 minutes or so apparently, according to Sean Ross Sapp.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Are yall Becky fans ever happy? I swear sometimes idk whats worse Alexa or Becky fans.


That's why it's so hard for me to root for Becky lol, some of her fans are the worst


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Reil said:


> Will probably attempt to either cost Charlotte the match or attack her after the match. Problem is the the latter option will just result in her getting cheered more.


I think Becky getting cheered for attacking Charlotte in any capacity is probably a forgone conclusion at this point, especially in Toronto.

Attacking her after the match would be the most ideal from a booking perspective, IMO, just to tie off the loose end of Carmella and finally get her out of the way.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Are yall Becky fans ever happy? I swear sometimes idk whats worse Alexa or Becky fans.


Sorry that some people have standards and won't accept whatever shit is shoveled towards them just because it involves a wrestler they like.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Sorry that some people have standards and won't accept whatever shit is shoveled towards them just because it involves a wrestler they like.


You guys don't like anything she is ever involved in, sometimes I feel like yall would only be happy if she left the WWE.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Sincere said:


> I think Becky getting cheered for attacking Charlotte in any capacity is probably a forgone conclusion at this point, especially in Toronto.
> 
> Attacking her after the match would be the most ideal from a booking perspective, IMO, just to tie off the loose end of Carmella and finally get her out of the way.


Charlotte doesn't need the belt. Have Becky cost her the belt then take it from Mella. Heel logic dictates Mella's the easier opponent.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Spoilers are starting to leak in, but I won't post anything until the script outline is posted.

R-Truth is in the dark match tonight apparently.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm guessing Miz and Maryse get the bettr of Bryan and Brie this week.


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

Spoiler: Smackdown Script



- New Day kicks off tonight's show, interrupted by Booker T for a 5-Timers celebration

- The Good Brothers vs. The Bar vs. The Usos

- Paige talks to Rusev Day backstage

- Jeff Hardy cuts a promo, interrupted by Randy Orton

- Naomi vs. Billie Kay

- Shinsuke Nakamura will cut a selfie promo

- Daniel Bryan and Brie Bella are interrupted by Andrade Cien Almas and Zelina, which leads to Paige making Bryan vs. Almas immediately after

- AJ Styles will have an in-ring promo. He'll also have a parking lot segment with a security guard coming up to him.

- Smackdown Women's Championship: Charlotte Flair (c) vs. Carmella. There will be backstage segments that lead up to this.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Almost time for the A show to sports entertain me!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> You guys don't like anything she is ever involved in, sometimes I feel like yall would only be happy if she left the WWE.


She wasn't doing anything for a year and a half, only to get pushed and finally look to have her moment just to turn heel right before it her big moment could happen.

I think you can forgive fans for being a little pessimistic.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright in for Charlotte and Becky, let's see how it goes.

All I ask is that Carmella loses and is not added to the HIAC match or the feud in general.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Reil said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Script
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks a shit show.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Charlotte is keeping it til Evolution

Becky going to Win it


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sweet Merciful Crap! Carmella is main-eventing this nonsense?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> She wasn't doing anything for a year and a half, only to get pushed and finally look to have her moment just to turn heel right before it her big moment could happen.
> 
> I think you can forgive fans for being a little pessimistic.


Try to be an IIconics fan, then you really will have something to complain about. Becky has been booked like Ronda compared to them


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Reil said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Script
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like a good show with the exception of the tag team match which can be watched later. Poor Almas. -_-

I'm passing on this one.



Mordecay said:


> Try to be an IIconics fan, then you really will have something to complain about. Becky has been booked like Ronda compared to them


They were never gonna do anything though. Becky has been a true waste of talent so you can't exactly blame her devoted fans for being angry.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I'm guessing Miz and Maryse get the bettr of Bryan and Brie this week.


It pains me that both Maryse matches since coming back are going to involve a loss to the bellas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Alpha show > the Beta cuck RAW show.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Big E has a stanley cup lmfao, something Toronto wont see for a long while.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Reil said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Script
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm only watching the Becky segments, If there's any


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> The Alpha show > the Beta cuck RAW show.


The Chad Smackdown vs the Virgin Raw :trolldog


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

King Booker :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

King Booker? :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:mark:


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Great so practically the only thing I want to watch is right at the end. 

I'll stick around for the tag 3-way. It's got The Bar & The Usos so it shouldn't be too bad.

But them _I'm out_.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

King Book returns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone tell what kind of a straight man walks around like Kofi looks? Talking about that gay belly shirt and the fucking pig tails he has his hair in.

And HOLY SHIT KING BOOKAH!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Jedah said:


> They were never gonna do anything though. Becky has been a true waste of talent so you can't exactly blame her devoted fans for being angry.


I find Becky overrated, so I don't see it like a big waste of talent, but whatever :shrug. And I never expected the IIconics to be main eventers, but I expected to be booked like the Riott Squad, not like Curt Hawkins


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ugh, these dopes [emoji849] wish they’d fuck off


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ALL HAIL KING BOOKER!!!!!!:sodone


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crasp said:


> Great so practically the only thing I want to watch is right at the end.


Same for me. Just watching from the start in the hopes they do some backstage segments too.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

KING BOOKAHHHH :mark


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Booker T is actually a 6 time world champion, not to ruin it but... yknow


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Full Saxton lmfao


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

KING BOOKAHHHH


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I love Booker hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can dig it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Booker won a sixth title. :fact


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Spinarooni :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MY LIEGE :drose


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

I know I turned on Smackdown late but what da fuq?! :lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, Smackdown already beat RAW


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone tell what kind of a straight man walks around like Kofi looks? Talking about that gay belly shirt and the fucking pig tails he has his hair in.


The kind that just likes to troll homophobes I guess.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This is actually kinda hilarious  love Booker!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big E trying to do the spinaroonie reminded me of Disco Inferno. :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Colons better come out last because they’re clearly the dominant team in this tag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Crasp said:


> The kind that just likes to troll homophobes I guess.


Or the kind that doesn't care how fucking ridiculous they look and is fine walking around looking like a female.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Not gonna lie, I always liked Booker's entrance music, so that alone made the segment for me, the rest was a welcomed bonus. Good way to start the show.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Was waiting for the WELCOME TO PUERTO RICO music...disappointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where did they dig the Colons out from?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Where did they dig the Colons out from?


For real, I had no idea they even still had contracts lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So, Why are the Colons in this?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The first segment entertained me greatly. RAW who?

Alpha show's gonna alpha. :dance


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Or the kind that doesn't care how fucking ridiculous they look and is fine walking around looking like a female.


Did he just assume that all transgenders/crossdressers are attracted to their own biological sex? Gasp!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Omg lol why the fuck are The Colon's still fucking employed? My god what purpose do they serve? Talk about two of the most generic boring useless wastes of space in wrestling history. How long have they been in WWE? 10? 11 years? lol i don't get it, i'll never get it.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

I wouldn't even be mad if they decided to use Carlitos gimmick for the Colons


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmao, it's always so funny seeing Epico and Primo. They always make random appearances.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep. The f*cking COLONS are a sleeper tag in all of this. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I had completely forgotten about Epico/Primo, only now was reminded that they exist.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Most subscribed celebrity video game YouTube channel” 

.....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Yep. The f*cking COLONS are a sleeper tag in all of this. :lol :lol :lol




They’re winning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I legit didn't even know the Colons still had jobs lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"The thing with Karl Anderson is that he's in good shape, but right now he's in rough shape" - Kofi Kingston 2018

:lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how guys like The Colon's still receive paychecks despite not doing a damn thing, they'll sit around playing on their phones backstage eating catering and not wrestling or appearing on tv for 2 years and still receive a steady paycheck. Why does WWE feel the need to waste money on them sitting around doing nothing? Fire them ffs.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Damn I wanted that Colon swerve so bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

That match was a mess


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Both roster’s tag team divisions are a complete mess at the moment

Glad Sheamus and Cesaro won!


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Looks like the Colon got creamed.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Recap of the awesome Becky promo last week :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I find a bit curious that Paige is the general manager bossing around everyone despite that she is the second youngest member of the SD roster (Peyton is the youngest for a few months)


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Recap of the awesome Becky promo last week :mark:


Team Becky FN Lynch


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“Tag team gold” .... Yeah except the belts are silver and blue lol, although “tag team silver and blue” doesn’t quite have the same ring to it


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So they edit out the bit where she has a go at the fans :hmmm


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Man I really dont want to see Orton try to rip Hardy's ear off for the like 6th week in a row lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky with dem truth bombs. :becky


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Becky and Charlotte has been the most interesting thing on Smackdown Live for a long time!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alright_Mate said:


> So they edit out the bit where she has a go at the fans :hmmm




The way they did that they may flip the script 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good promo by Becky. Hopefully we get some backstage segments before the match.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well. Nothing much now for another hour & a half. I'll watch the rest tomorow (it's only a day away. Less, actually).


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are we gonna have AJ vs Joe inside HIAC? If not its fucking bullshit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hate Jeff Hardy but RKO on his face is neat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

bradatar said:


> The way they did that they may flip the script
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly, they did exactly the same to the YouTube vid last week.

It makes her look like the face in this feud.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

No Jeff, that wasn't Randy, those were the drugs


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Wait, Was the Becky Promo from last week?

I had to eat dinner, I missed the bar winning


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> So are we gonna have AJ vs Joe inside HIAC? If not its fucking bullshit.


Styles seemed to confirm in a promo that it wasn't going to be inside HIAC.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Soooooooo.... AJ and Joe's match won't be in the cell then? fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Jeff doesn't Swanton off the cell the match is a bust.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These promos sound so unnatural. It just sounds so stilted.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Orton vs Hardy inside HIAC :WTF

It's been a good feud but it isn't worthy of HIAC.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, unless they are gonna have all the matches inside HIAC on the next PPV, I guess either Becky/Charlotte (if it happens) or AJ/Joe won't be inside the Cell with Hardy/Orton and Braun/Roman both inside the cell


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Well here comes Naomi to get her win back against the IIconics by beating Billie


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> So, unless they are gonna have all the matches inside HIAC on the next PPV, I guess either Becky/Charlotte (if it happens) or AJ/Joe won't be inside the Cell with Hardy/Orton and Braun/Roman both inside the cell


They'll do 3 HIAC matches at the PPV. Two for the men and one for the women. We already have the two matches for the men, now it remains to be seen which women's match it will be. It will likely be the SD women's title match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Does anyone have a Vid of the Becky Promo tonight?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Against my better judgement I love the “Mela is money” line. The crowd is even starting to say it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

wkc_23 said:


> Soooooooo.... AJ and Joe's match won't be in the cell then? fpalm


why would they need to be in hell in cell feud kinda just started while jeff and randy's have been going for a while now


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Let’s see if Dave Meltzer’s comments are still enough to secure the IIconics another win this week


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Does anyone have a Vid of the Becky Promo tonight?


Promo was done last week, should be on WWE's YouTube.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see Ahh-Troof and Tye on TV again for the first time in forever. Too bad that'll probably be their last TV time for another 8-10 months.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Peyton wens3


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Against my better judgement I love the “Mela is money” line. The crowd is even starting to say it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I find myself saying it in my day to day life. “No police officer I will not pull over, BECAUSE MELLA IS MONEY!!!” *speeds off*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Time to cringe.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Styles seemed to confirm in a promo that it wasn't going to be inside HIAC.


Yeah it figures....Vince doesn't view the WWE title or AJ as important enough to get that match. But of course Reigns gets it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

M&M vs B&B deserves to be in the cage! :bryan


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Let’s see if Dave Meltzer’s comments are still enough to secure the IIconics another win this week


:cenaooh


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

These two are absolutely DREADFUL

total ripoff of horrible version of LayCool


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

God these two are so awful it's impressive.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> But of course Reigns gets it.


As he should, your question should be why Orton/Jeff are getting it over Styles/Joe.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raptors are over!! :mark


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Billie wins :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Yikes


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Universal title match is in HIAC
Orton v Hardy HIAC
Styles v Joe WWE title regular match

:duck :duck


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Brutal execution by Naomi there...


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WTF was that fpalm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The IIconics come out looking very pretty and sexy, and then they open their mouth and all I hear are dying cats


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Promo was done last week, should be on WWE's YouTube.


Ohhhhh, Yeah I saw last week. I though she done a quick one

My bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> As he should, your question should be why Orton/Jeff are getting it over Styles/Joe.


You are right about that. Their feud and the title should place it above Hardy/Orton.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

dreammaster said:


> why would they need to be in hell in cell feud kinda just started while jeff and randy's have been going for a while now


Jeff and Orton have just been feuding for like a month and change, and AJ and Joe's feud is personal as fuck now with Joe involving AJ's family and AJ's daughter seeing him bleeding etc.

Imo Joe and AJ deserve the HIAC match way more than Orton and Jeff, not to mention the feud is for the WWE title as well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Billie Kay's voice like nails on a chalkboard....ugh.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Himiko said:


> The IIconics come out looking very pretty and sexy, and then they open their mouth and all I hear are dying cats


Billie has a weird face to me.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I cannot get behind this booking of Brie Bella and her punch... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I suppose that either Asuka or Lana will help Naomi next week :shrug.

And before you say it, I did noticed that Peyton was late in that interference, so if you want to shit on that, go for it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> As he should, your question should be why Orton/Jeff are getting it over Styles/Joe.


Well when i said that i hand't known Jeff and Orton was getting it, but now that i know yeah its bullshit that match gets it over AJ and Joe. Reigns was gonna get the HIAC even if he was feuding with Curt Hawkins, thats all i mean.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Billie has a weird face to me.




Same! Her face is so round. Like a moon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope this is a good Bryan segment. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> You are right about that. Their feud and the title should place it above Hardy/Orton.


Yes, Styles/Joe should be getting it over Hardy/Orton.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

PavelGaborik said:


> Billie has a weird face to me.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Jeff Hardy in a HIAC match is only happening for one particular designed spot. I guess that's all HIAC matches are worth nowadays, one spot that the live audience goes crazy for and that's about it.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Can AJ actually get the main event spot tonight ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, Bryan is still over. :bryan


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Goat Face Killa!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Brie Bella is gonna kill Bryan's popularity. She's one boring untalented bitch.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I would’ve loved for Charlotte vs Becky to be in a HIAC match, but it seems like the 3 they usually do have already been decided


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

dannybosa said:


> Can AJ actually get the main event spot tonight ?


Women's title surely


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

dannybosa said:


> Can AJ actually get the main event spot tonight ?


Charlotte vs Carmella will get it.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Cringe


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

arch.unleash said:


> Brie Bella is gonna rape Bryan's popularity. She's one boring untalented bitch.




She’s raping Bryan’s popularity, and Nikki’s gonna rape Ronda’s on Raw


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

It's sad that they actually made me lose any interest in Mid and Bryan's feud.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-XERO- said:


> :dance




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034606142498983937


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The only Brie I can stomach...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course AJ-Joe isn't in HIAC, it's not like it's personal, warrants it and the fans want to see it.

The one of the few times where it makes sense they do it, they give it for a feud starting match between Roman-Braun and a nothing midcard match for Randy-Jeff.

Way to make your world champion look shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan and Almas :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie "Hands of Stone" Mode.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh shit Almas vs Bryan!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Of course AJ-Joe isn't in HIAC, it's not like it's personal, warrants it and the fans want to see it.


Should be getting the cell over Orton/Hardy.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Leave Brie alone, y'all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan has publicly stated that he loves lucha and wanted to wrestle Almas. :mark


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Should be getting the cell over Orton/Hardy.


 It should be the first match be announced as HIAC.

They actually have unfinished business and can't do much else after their first match.

What are they going to do? Have them wrestle 3 non stip matches for a damn personal feud.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Andrade Almas, the king of throwaway TV matches.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dolorian said:


> Should be getting the cell over Orton/Hardy.


Damn right it should, they're just giving it to Orton vs Jeff so Jeff can do some spot from the top of the cell, thats the only reason.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

In this Women’s Evolution, the Bella twins are the monkeys. The epitome of everything the WWE are supposed to be trying to get AWAY from


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If this is a non stip match, I wont be surprised if it ends in a DQ or fuck finish because that's what this company does to AJ.

That's one way to prevent someone from overtaking their golden boy in merch sales.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cien vs Bryan :sodone


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Paige was getting Blacked by the New Day, that's why it took her so long to appear >


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paging Paige, where the fuck were you?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Dream match incoming :mark


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

I think we all know why Paige was late unk2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would love Almas to be a future feud for Bryan.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> In this Women’s Evolution, the Bella twins are the monkeys. The epitome of everything the WWE are supposed to be trying to get AWAY from


Exactly lol, which is why its funny to me anytime The Bella's appear and talk about the womens evolution, yeah they're evolving from the days when pretty divas that couldn't wrestle like you two was all the division was.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Why does Brie have to be such a boring robot.

Paige and Zelina outshine her on the mic without even trying.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Damn right it should, they're just giving it to Orton vs Jeff so Jeff can do some spot from the top of the cell, thats the only reason.


Right and I think it is also because Jeff has never had a HIAC match and it is a dream of his or something.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

This should be on a PPV


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love the TRANQUILO!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Why does Brie have to be such a boring robot.




She can’t wrestle she can’t talk and she can’t act. But I guess managing to become so famous with no real talent is a kind of talent in itself [emoji848]


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Miz and Maryse with the most boring basic “Microsoft paint” designed merch ever


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Great, the stream now acting up as we get closer to the main event. Sigh.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Brie is sweet.

Damnit.


----------



## buddyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Does anybody have a vid of the Becky porno tonight?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Taking a commercial during this match is blasphemous.


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

-XERO- said:


> Brie is sweet.
> 
> Damnit.


Totally:smile2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give these two a program together and they will kill it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

buddyboy said:


> Does anybody have a vid of the Becky porno tonight?


She didn't do a promo it was a recap from last week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Give these two a program together and they will kill it.


:mark :mark :mark


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well i'm glad they didn't have Almas lose, this is how it should have ended.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Almas is great. :mark


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Miz Yes Lock is so shit :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The GOAT couple, Miz & Maryse are brilliant.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heels being heels :mark


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

enjoyed that tv match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well that was a waste of time to build HEAT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's not the first shots that Brie has ever taken to the face. :trolldog


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So:

*Bryan and Almas have a great match.
*It's a DQ finish so Almas didn't tap or get pinned.
*Almas and Zelina got a few shots in at the end.
*And Miz and Maryse got some great heel heat to boot.

Kudos.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can we move on, no one cares.

This feud is becoming a drag.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Gah dammit let AJ main event the show!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BRIEEEEEEEE!!!!* :batista3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034612437549371392


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Queen :mark


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Queen. :bow


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> So:
> 
> *Bryan and Almas have a great match.
> *It's a DQ finish so Almas didn't tap or get pinned.
> ...


 Giving away a big match and then having the fuck finish is not good. They do it too much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> So:
> 
> *Bryan and Almas have a great match.
> *It's a DQ finish so Almas didn't tap or get pinned.
> ...


That pretty much as the perfect segment and set the groundwork for a later Bryan/Almas feud.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Best promo Charlotte has delivered in ages! [emoji1360]


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

And of course AJ Styles comes out and we go to commercial.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

New titantron graphics for AJ.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FrankenTodd said:


> And of course AJ Styles comes out and we go to commercial.....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 SD midcard champion :trolldog

Expect this to be less than 5 mins.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Liked Charlotte's promo.

Please let her run through Carmella so that we can get her out of the picture.


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

-XERO- said:


> *BRIEEEEEEEE!!!!* :batista3
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034612437549371392


Maryse is evil.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Best Promo from Charlotte

But, She got choked up


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> SD midcard champion :trolldog
> 
> Expect this to be less than 5 mins.


One day they will cut to commercial during his promo and you'll be able to see it on the PiP.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

No Charlotte she didn't expect you to lay down and let her win, she expected you to not be in the match at all and let her have her moment she earned.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Charlotte’s promos are much better when they have that heelish attitude to them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it just me or has this Smackdown seemed exponentially better than RAW last night?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> No Charlotte she didn't expect you to lay down and let her win, she expected you to not be in the match at all and let her have her moment she earned.




Well to be fair, Charlotte said it herself - “you don’t deserve anything you don’t win”


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow HIAC ppv and AJ and Joe just had a regular match and its gotten personal as fuck since and they're gonna have another regular match where they wrestle. This makes no fucking sense, if any feud going on in WWE right now deserves the cell its AJ and Joe.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

One of the two matches which it makes sense to do a HIAC and it's not getting it :lol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

“This isn’t a threat, it’s a demand. Because I’m gonna knock your teeth down your throat” .... sounds like a threat to me [emoji848]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe having phone sex on live tv. :trips8


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Joe about to bang Wendy


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this is getting creepy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Carmella and those legs wens3


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

the shields backstage, this company never learns :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Carmella looks more and more like a Barbie doll every week :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That POS joe :mark


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Just once I would love one of them to trip and fall when they’re angrily storming to or from the ring


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mella is Main Event. fpalm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know if it is her music or not, but I find weird that even the IIconics got a bigger reaction than Carmella during their entrance. I know that Carmella is not all that popular, but not to that level


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

WTF is that it?

This shit is getting 25 mins :lmao

That was less than 5 mins :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Guys, we’re witnessing HISTORY right now! The last time Carmella will EVER main event anything ever again! HISTORIC! END OF AN ERA!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> Well to be fair, Charlotte said it herself - “you don’t deserve anything you don’t win”


Yeah but Becky earned the right to face Carmella one on one by defeating the entire division practically, and Charlotte walked in after getting a boob job and won 1 match and got handed the spot at Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, time for The Queen to crush this muppet.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Joe's a Stalker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Wonder if they will turn down the mics if Charlotte gets booed during her entrance


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but Becky earned the right to face Carmella one on one by defeating the entire division practically, and Charlotte walked in after getting a boob job and won 1 match and got handed the spot at Summerslam.




She already had the boob job, she had a ruptured implant and got it fixed. 

But yes I see what you mean, and I see why Becky is angry, but I also see why Charlotte is upset that her friend turned on her, so I’d feel both ways if I was on either side

I think Paige should be the one Becky is angry with. She’s the one who added Charlotte to the match to get back at Carmella for insulting her. Of course Charlotte would take the opportunity, who wouldn’t ?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wonder if a follow up to the Styles/Joe segment will actually close the show. Plenty of time still for just 1 match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> She already had the boob job, she had a ruptured implant and got it fixed.
> 
> But yes I see what you mean, and I see why Becky is angry, but I also see why Charlotte is upset that her friend turned on her, so I’d feel both ways if I was on either side
> 
> I think Paige should be the one Becky is angry with. She’s the one who added Charlotte to the match to get back at Carmella for insulting her. Of course Charlotte would want the opportunity, who wouldn’t ?


Yeah she got the rupture fixed by getting newer and bigger implants, so yeah she same as got another boob job.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah they are doing the follow up before the match.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Carmella got more cheers than Charlotte :lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> I wonder if a follow up to the Styles/Joe segment will actually close the show. Plenty of time still for just 1 match.


Might

18 mins left


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte not getting booed, not as over as she was before either


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just watch them give the belt right back to Carmella, wouldn't surprise me, Becky screws Charlotte by helping Carmella win the belt back.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

I really hope this ends with Samoa Joe kidnapping AJ Styles' wife.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034613862429945856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034593249879420929


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah she got the rupture fixed, but she also got bigger implants while she was at it you can tell, so yeah she same as got another boob job.




The boob job had nothing to do with it. I think it was to make the match more interesting, because Becky vs Carmella for the second biggest show of the year doesn’t exactly excite, and it was also to start this Becky vs Charlotte feud, which is a million times more interesting than Carmella as champion


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Just watch them give the belt right back to Carmella, wouldn't surprise me, Becky screws Charlotte by helping Carmella win the belt back.


Makes sense. 

I think they plan on having Charlotte tie her dad's number of title reigns at 16. So she will need some quick reigns.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's get this going, please have Carmella lose.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Becky!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE WANT BECKY!!!! roud


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Becky is the most over person in this match


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> I would love Almas to be a future feud for Bryan.


It should have been the first feud coming back instead of feuding with Cass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> The boob job had nothing to do with it. I think it was to make the match more interesting, because Becky vs Carmella for the second biggest show of the year doesn’t exactly excite, and it was also to start this Becky vs Charlotte feud.


Lol i'm not saying the boob job has anything to do with the feud, i was just saying how it looks, while Charlotte was off for a month or so getting her tits done, Becky was winning matches and earning that title match. Then Charlotte waltzed back in and won 1 match and got added to the title match.

And yeah in reality it was to spice the match up more and make it feel bigger but kayfabe wise it was like Charlotte just got handed the title match on a silver platter.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I think Road Dogg is playing with the slider again Lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Did they just say that the Bellas return is a "legendary return"? :heston


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DB DA GAWD said:


> It should have been the first feud coming back instead of feuding with Cass.


It has the potential to be great. I just wish Bryan would go for other types of submissions and more dragon screws. :bryan

Very happy that IDOLO wasn't diminished in the slightest.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Mordecay said:


> Did they just say that the Bellas return is a "legendary return"? :heston


Having a relationship with Cena does wonders

:duck


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034618735233888256


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i'm not saying the boob job has anything to do with the feud, i was just saying how it looks, while Charlotte was off for a month or so getting her tits done, Becky was winning matches and earning that title match. Then Charlotte waltzed back in and won 1 match and got added to the title match.
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah in reality it was to spice the match up more and make it feel bigger but kayfabe wise it was like Charlotte just got handed the title match on a silver platter.




Yes but at the same time, Charlotte didn’t actually do anything wrong. She was given a great opportunity by Paige and took it. I think that’s one of the reasons this feud is so interesting, both women are justified in how they feel


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The fact that Charlotte is having this much trouble putting Carmella away is ridiculous lol, they book her as a joke champion who isn't on the same level as Charlotte or Asuka or the others, she has to have Ellsworth cheat for her, yet they have her go 10 minutes with Charlotte in a back and forth taking her to the limit. It makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tune back in to see whether the match is over and the first thing I literally see is Carmella botch a kick :lol

This shouldn't be main eventing Superstars let alone a SD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can we consign Mella to the dustbin of history after this match?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm tired of the booking for the Charlotte/Carmella matches. The hell is it with booking Carmella to dominate and outwrestle Charlotte non-stop?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is aw...ful


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Carmella hasn’t been shrieking as much in this match, and her wrestling seems to have improved a tiny bit


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Crowd is dead, and the match hasn't been as bad as I expected


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Himiko said:


> Yes but at the same time, Charlotte didn’t actually do anything wrong. She was given a great opportunity by Paige and took it. I think that’s one of the reasons this feud is so interesting, both women are justified in how they feel


Yeah i see what you mean.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Becky :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte beat Asuka at Mania and she is getting dominated by bloody Carmella.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Himiko said:


> Carmella hasn’t been shrieking as much in this match, and her wrestling seems to have improved a tiny bit




The second I posted this comment, the bitch started her incessant shrieking and screaming again [emoji849] so never mind...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Crowd is dead, and the match hasn't been as bad as I expected


 this shouldn't be closing any show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they have to do a double turn, Becky is just way too fucking over right now to be the heel.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

GIVE BECKY THAT MICROPHONE


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

SHE SAID THE B WORD


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This is Bizarro land!


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

I can't wait for Becky to come next week and say the fans didn't support her tonight either.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Becky said a bad word!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky kicking Lass. :mark


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

dannybosa said:


> SHE SAID THE B WORD


:delrio


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally now get of the title picture, Carmella. Hope we never see you again.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ace said:


> this shouldn't be closing any show.


seems like anytime charlotte wrestle on smackdown, its put in the main event.

the perks of being ric flair's daughter i suppose.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wow. Pop of the night for Becky Balboa baby!


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Stone Cold Becky Lynch is a go


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, that was cool. Kinda sad that they went with the usual "Bitch" in womens promos

Nice knowing Carmella, welcome back to jobberville, you ain't getting the title any time soon.

Charlotte getting booed to finsih the show lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky with that bad lass walk!!!! :trips8


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

maybe bad becky will be more comfortable with dressing slutty like alexa :book


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fuck knows where the Becky/Charlotte feud is heading and I'm still not keen on it; however the intensity shown between the pair has been brilliant.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Finally Carmella's free ride on the title picture is OVAH!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034621350965436416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034621758182027264


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heel Becky in leather pants. :sodone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I miss Asuka. :sadbecky


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Pronk255 said:


> seems like anytime charlotte wrestle on smackdown, its put in the main event.
> 
> the perks of being ric flair's daughter i suppose.


 More main events than the WWE champion. No wonder the ratings are down when you continue to keep the top stars off the show.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Becky's as over as Daniel Bryan right now, meanwhile shes the heel and Charlotte is the babyface, i really hope they see how dumb it looks. They really need to do a double turn and have Charlotte cheat at HIAC to retain. Becky is the most over female right now they got other than Rousey, she without a doubt should be the face of the SDL womens division.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd giving Charlotte the thumbs down like this is the Roman Colosseum. :heston


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I really wish they’d change that red underline on the Smackdown women’s title to black, or even blue


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Finally now get of the title picture, Carmella. Hope we never see you again.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I loved Becky's shoes!! I hope they let her beat Charlotte, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mella out-wrestled Charlotte. She is getting so good! You better make her a 2-time champ WWE!


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I pray Asuka isn’t thrown into a jobber battle royal at the Evolution PPV


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Mella out-wrestled Charlotte. She is getting so good! You better make her a 2-time champ WWE!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Mella out-wrestled Charlotte. She is getting so good! You better make her a 2-time champ WWE!


I'm a Carmella fan, but come on dude.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, Becky looks great tonight


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Mango13 said:


> I'm a Carmella fan, but come on dude.


I know what I saw man.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Himiko said:


> I pray Asuka isn’t thrown into a jobber battle royal at the Evolution PPV [emoji37][emoji37]


She'll be lucky to make the PPV.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I miss Asuka. :sadbecky


:batista3


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

WWE “creative” team? fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Smackdown opened and closed with a bang. It was refreshing to watch a main roster show that didn't make me feel like I wasted hours of my life. Will be rewatching it later on DVR.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Average first hour, good second hour this week.

Bryan/Brie/Miz/Maryse/Almas/Vega stuff the best of the lot, the intensity of the Joe/Styles and Becky/Charlotte feuds is brilliant.

Smackdown has all the entertaining superstars, Raw is just full of a bunch of bores.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That show was a snoozefest for me. The lack of posts in here sorta tell me the same thing.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So Becky's a Tweener now?

I like her Stone Cold Attitude


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Another great Smackdown. AJ/Joe segment got me intrigued to see what they do next week. I'm pissed they gave the HIAC stip to Randy/Jeff instead of these two though.

Bryan/Almas was awesome for the short time they had, and Miz, Maryse, Andrade, Zelina laying them out after the match was nicely done.

King Bookah return was fun for what it was. 

Becky attacking Charlotte like a badass was fucking awesome. Best part of the show and this is my favourite fued in the whole company right now! Becky is killing it and is OVER as fuck. The boos for Charlotte closing out the show were glorious.


----------



## DB DA GAWD (Apr 9, 2018)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Smackdown opened and closed with a bang. It was refreshing to watch a main roster show that didn't make me feel like I wasted hours of my life. Will be rewatching it later on DVR.


whatever show doesn't have Reigns on it should be safe.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey﻿, Road Dogg, how's that Becky Lynch heel turn going? That dude needs to put the coke down.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Still rejoicing because Carmella's free trial of the SD title picture is OVAH!


----------



## Manhands (Mar 15, 2018)

Hmmm...is "chorus of boos" Ciampa's theme, or Charlotte's?


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Still rejoicing because Carmella's free trial of the SD title picture is OVAH!


No it's not. This was her best match yet. And remember, she's a blonde. Vince loves them. She'll be champ again, just like Alexa will be.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> No it's not. This was her best match yet. And remember, she's a blonde. Vince loves them. She'll be champ again, just like Alexa will be.


Sure but her _current_ trip on the SD title picture ended, which was my point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope this keeps up with Becky. It's great to see her getting great reactions. It would be nice if they pulled the trigger and let her take the title from Charlotte.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Sure but her _current_ trip on the SD title picture ended, which was my point.


Okay then. Gotta clarify then.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034625777810063361


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Becky. Over AF.

GIVE. HER. THE. TITLE.


----------



## Disruptive_One (May 29, 2018)

Billie/Naomi was a horrible match. The Iconics are as bad as Dana Brooke tbh.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Soul_Body said:


> Hey﻿, Road Dogg, how's that Becky Lynch heel turn going? That dude needs to put the coke down.












"*cough* *snort* But they climbed the same mountain...!!!!" :trolldog


----------



## WindPhoenix (Aug 24, 2018)

The fact that people are complaining about Becky's heel turn not working are the real idiots. More people have their eyes on Becky than they ever had in 2017 and arguably 2016. The notion that just because she is getting booed means it's not working is flawed logic.

AJ/Cena had Styles outpopping Cena despite AJ being the heel and it was a great feud.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They just announced this...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034622769676410882
I wonder is Joe wins at HIAC


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sure how it translated on television, but I had an incredible time at Smackdown!

Fun matches, good segments and it didn't feel long enough..

Sadly, the match was a 205 Live match between Buddy Murphy and Kalisto that few people cared about. Dark match was a tag match between Samoa Joe and Randy Orton against Jeff Hardy and AJ Styles that lasted way too short.

Loved everything but the Billie Kay/Naomi debacle.. 9/10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolorian said:


> They just announced this...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034622769676410882
> I wonder is Joe wins at HIAC


He damn well better, but it's WWE. They've proven this year they can extend feuds with BS finishes for months.

I don't know if it's true, but I heard a rumor that Joe was supposed to win the title at SummerSlam, but they made it a DQ. I could see WWE doing something stupid like that because they know everybody would be talking about Joe instead of Roman. ~____~ fpalm


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034636007130521600


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I wonder when they going to debut her new theme


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He damn well better, but it's WWE. They've proven this year they can extend feuds with BS finishes for months.
> 
> I don't know if it's true, but I heard a rumor that Joe was supposed to win the title at SummerSlam, but they made it a DQ. I could see WWE doing something stupid like that because they know everybody would be talking about Joe instead of Roman. ~____~ fpalm


 I'm calling another fuck finish to extend it, they're supposed to face each other at SD 1000 as well. I don't know if this feud will have a clean match, the last might be if AJ is going over while the others will have some sort of fuckery to extend it.


----------



## cdyson (Jul 23, 2018)

Wish Rollins was on Smackdown


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

cdyson said:


> Wish Rollins was on Smackdown


 Why? If he was on SD you'd see him 2 mins a month and have to wait till PPVs to actually see him wrestle.


----------



## cdyson (Jul 23, 2018)

Ace said:


> Why? If he was on SD you'd see him 2 mins a month and have to wait till PPVs to actually see him wrestle.


Because Rollins is so the only reason I watch or tolerate Raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Sincere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034636007130521600


That's her Saturday Night Fever walk. :mark

Her bad ass walk is so :banderas


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao

Closed captions on point 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034623661150429184


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sorry, but to me (Yes, I'm not a fan of hers, so take my opinion with a grain of salt), her as a heel just looks so fake. She looks like that dorky kid in high school who walks like a hard ass to try to impress the other kids. :lol Even right down to the hair flick. It looks like every muscle in her face is straining to stay angry. Some people have a natural heel face and she doesn't have one. They need to flip her and Charlotte, and not just because of the cheering/booing dynamic, but because they don't fit. They're trying to play the other person.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When Bryan/Almas went to commercial, I actually watched the match continue on the little inset screen. This doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone has a video of Charlotte's promo?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

cdyson said:


> Wish Rollins was on Smackdown


They need him on Raw to protect Roman from the boos.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> Loved everything but the Billie Kay/Naomi debacle.. 9/10


That bad eh? :lol

In that part where Peyton had to interfere but it took her forever, did she trip when she jumped off the apron or did she just forgot her spot? Because it seemed like she was on the floor and that's why it took her a few seconds to hit Naomi


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> That bad eh? :lol
> 
> In that part where Peyton had to interfere but it took her forever, did she trip when she jumped off the apron or did she just forgot her spot? Because it seemed like she was on the floor and that's why it took her a few seconds to hit Naomi


I think it was a spot delay. It was an awkward moment for sure..

They could have them be valets because wrestling isn't for them quite honestly.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

AJ/Joe started off pretty slow, but I like where they're taking it now, with how Joe is getting more and more inside the mind of AJ all the time. It annoys me that they're not getting the HIAC stip ffs, these two could have a brilliant, brutal Cell match and the fued being this personal kind of did call for it. Just another example of Vince wanting to sabotage AJ's reign with every chance he gets.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nolo King said:


> I think it was a spot delay. It was an awkward moment for sure..
> 
> They could have them be valets because wrestling isn't for them quite honestly.


That honesty :lol

I can't say much to defend them today, it was bad. I know that Peyton can be better, but I don't know what happened to her, not sure about Billie though. At least they got a reaction, which is more that I can say about Carmella. When Carmella did her entrance, did the crowd reacted? Because it seemed like they were dead on tv and during most of the match.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Holy fuck, Becky is really the most over wrestler in the whole company :lmao WHAT A HEEL TURN :vince


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Mella out-wrestled Charlotte. She is getting so good! You better make her a 2-time champ WWE!


I know people are hating on Charlotte but can people try to be sensible. Thanks. Also no thanks carmella is not champion material


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> Anyone has a video of Charlotte's promo?


Skip to 51:50. Tried to find a video with just that interview, but couldn't or it was edited to skip some of it. Audio sounds different of course.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Every Video I go to see the attack, It always Reaction or they edit it


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Roy Mustang said:


> I know people are hating on Charlotte but can people try to be sensible. Thanks. Also no thanks carmella is not champion material


Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm reading results and why was DBry vs Almas given away on free TV.. despite the finish... wait don't answer that.

And Charlotte won the title back, OK. I haven't been watching, but that seems rushed?

So will she defend in a HIAC Women's match?


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Skip to 51:50. Tried to find a video with just that interview, but couldn't or it was edited to skip some of it. Audio sounds different of course.


I don't know if anyone bought it up earlier, but I have to admit I was somewhat struck by how the crowd started "What"-ing after Almas took over for Zelina. Who they weren't doing it to.

I'm a shade surprised given that his mic time there was brief.




AlexaBliss4Life said:


> Mella out-wrestled Charlotte.


I would not go that far. But she did alright enough last night.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I liked the Samoa Joe segment, boy he is a terrific heel..Wish they would give him the title already and have AJ chase it... the build for the Bryan and Miz feud was nicely done as well to build heat for the heels..its obvious DB and Bella are winning but who cares ...I am guessing Maryse takes the pin here so that Miz can continue to run his mouth... Becky and Charlotte..what a cluster fuck ala Raw..again the person who the crowd loves should obviously be the heel and the natural heel in this equation obviously has to be the babyface..Now who couldnt have seen that fan reaction coming


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Becky really is the best thing about this company.
:becky :becky2


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I enjoyed this week's Smackdown. King BOOKAH is always a treat. I loved that gimmick. 

Joe remains the best heel in the company. He checks all the boxes. I would like to see Styles hold the belt until Mania but Joe is red hot again. I'd gate to have his momentum not properly used. 

Maryse was beasting out there. I was concerned about her being involved in a match so soon after giving birth but she was throwing Brie around like it was nothing. More of that please.

Becky's "heel" turn is going well. :lol 

Despite WWE putting Charlotte into a corner, she's still a talent. She doesn't book herself.


----------



## AlexaBliss4Life (Jan 30, 2018)

Roy Mustang said:


> I know people are hating on Charlotte but can people try to be sensible. Thanks. Also no thanks carmella is not champion material


She sure performed better than Charlotte last night..


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It doesn't need saying of course but I'll say it anyway,

Joe is a fucking tremendous heel :mark:

Give the man the damn title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

#JUSTICE4JOE.

Hot crowd last night. Wonder what the dark match was?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> That honesty :lol
> 
> I can't say much to defend them today, it was bad. I know that Peyton can be better, but I don't know what happened to her, not sure about Billie though. At least they got a reaction, which is more that I can say about Carmella. When Carmella did her entrance, did the crowd reacted? Because it seemed like they were dead on tv and during most of the match.


Carmella didn't get much of a reaction, but I do remember her having a much more silent reaction the year before. Not sure what it is about her that's not connecting with the audience. 



Wildcat410 said:


> I don't know if anyone bought it up earlier, but I have to admit I was somewhat struck by how the crowd started "What"-ing after Almas took over for Zelina. Who they weren't doing it to.
> 
> I'm a shade surprised given that his mic time there was brief.


We legitimately couldn't understand what he was saying. Not sure if you've been to live events, but it is a little more difficult to hear someone than it is on television. 

I remember having difficulty hearing Elias during the RAW after Summerslam last year.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> #JUSTICE4JOE.
> 
> Hot crowd last night. Wonder what the dark match was?


Not entirely sure, but I think it was Joe/Orton vs Jeff/AJ and it was said to be a short match, like 7 minutes or so.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> #JUSTICE4JOE.
> 
> Hot crowd last night. Wonder what the dark match was?


Randy Orton and Samoa Joe being squashed by AJ Styles and Jeff Hardy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> Randy Orton and Samoa Joe being squashed by AJ Styles and Jeff Hardy


Thanks. I assumed it would involve Joe and AJ as they got so little screen time.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Man Becky is so over. The crowd has erupted for her in back to back weeks when she attacked Charlotte. So cool. That was a fine match Charlotte had with Carmella. I saw a few botches early on but some of the stuff they pulled after was nice and that suicide dive from Carmella. Samoa Joe continues to be such a great heel that I want him to be Champion so AJ Styles can chase after it. The Bryan/Miz storyline continues to get heated with Brie Bella and Maryse getting in on the action. And I'm not sure if Jeff Hardy/Orton needs a Hell in a Cell match but at least this storyline is getting heated too. But yeah, decent Smackdown this week.


----------

